# carpentry oppertunities



## hughchippy (Nov 7, 2008)

Im a carpenter currently living in ireland. I have started visa applications and am expecting visa in april.just wondering if their is much work in canada for carpenters and what locations are their the most job oppertunities.


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

I think thats like asking would there be work for elves in the north pole lol. There must be stacks of work out there i would imagine. Im sure you will love it there mate.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

how do you apply for visa


----------

